# Squatting scene in PVD?



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh Providence Squatters! WHERE ARE YOU?

I still don't have any hands on squatting experience, but I heard that's a thing up here in Prov. I finally have a camping backpack, so I'm one more step ready, and I'm feeling more confident about it! I'd still rather squat with a group than alone, at least the first few times. And, it's still cold out, so I would feel more secure with more heads thinking than just my own.

But, if that's just not the case and I do have to squat alone to get the wheels in motion for my own experience, anyone have any tips and tricks on the area? I just got in last night, but I can tell it's a major artsy place. I feel like that should work to my advantage, but it remains to be seen.​


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 20, 2016)

UPDATE:

I'm found out the squatting scene in Prov is mostly in "Ottown" on "Otville" or something like that. It's east near the Financial neighborhood, which is the Italian neighborhood.


----------



## Gypsy McNomad (Mar 9, 2016)

Inuyoujo said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I'm found out the squatting scene in Prov is mostly in "Ottown" on "Otville" or something like that. It's east near the Financial neighborhood, which is the Italian neighborhood.


You mean Olneyville? Did you find a spot yet? Alot of people set up tents by the tracks off union ave or cranston st


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 9, 2016)

Gypsy McNomad said:


> You mean Olneyville? Did you find a spot yet? Alot of people set up tents by the tracks off union ave or cranston st



I'm in Boston, now. I don't think I'll be going back to PVD before I head to Minneapolis.


----------

